# Swap shop



## badman gee (Jun 22, 2011)

It's a shame there isn't an area allocated for a swap shop?

It would be good for people to swap products they have or even sell on unused detailing stuff.

Just a thought

Mark


----------



## badman gee (Jun 22, 2011)

I guess not !


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

But would the traders come if you did that everybody would just swap instead of buying, and trader won't travel for nothing


----------



## badman gee (Jun 22, 2011)

Not necessarily, people would still buy new stuff.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

You could arrange a little mini meet outside the main entrance for a swap shop


----------

